# Adobe Premiere Pro 7.0 - 2 clips gleichzeitig anzeigen



## fellpower (23. Februar 2004)

hoi auch

hab schon seit laengerem euer forum durchsucht und viel gutes gelesen was mir geholfen hat.

doch nun stehe ich vor einem problem.

ich schneide ein gamevideo von einem clan. nun habe ich ein problem, das ich 2 videos gleichzeitig im split (oben unten - rechts links) oder aber mit transparenz (beide gleichzeitig zu sehen) angezeigt haben will.

leider finde ich die optionen dazu nicht, bzw weiss nicht, wie ich das anstellen soll.
ich finde einfach keine optionen zum thema alpha oder transparenz...
ich dachte eigentlich erst an eine art green box, mit nem file mit zb gruenen kreis. vid 1 rand, vid 2 im kreis. aber irgendwie komm ich mit adobe premiere pro 7.0 nich klar.

hat jemand ne idee, oder n weg?

ps: ich habe die englische version aus 2. hand erworben.ist die deutsche genauso von den optionen und wuerde es sich lohnen sie zu erwerben?
oder hat sie die selben optionen?

gruss
fell


----------



## goela (24. Februar 2004)

Zwei Clips gleichzeitig anzeigen geht sehr einfach! Du musst mit der Option Bewegung arbeiten.
Dabei mussen alle Parameter (Grösse, Position etc.) von Startframe und Endframe die selben Werte haben. Somit verändert das Video weder die Positon noch die Grösse.

Mit dieser Option kannst Du somit zwei Clips positionieren. Wichtig dabei ist, dass Du die Videospur(en) 2 und 3 verwendest. Die Effektspur oder auch Übergangsspur unterstützt keine Transparenz, die hier notwendig ist!


----------



## fellpower (24. Februar 2004)

jau, danke erstmal fuer die antwort. aber bedenke, das ich die englische version habe. und irgendwie finde ich diese option nicht....

habe erst mit premiere pro angefangen.

wie gesagt, hab ich irgendwie keine optionen die ich anklicken kann. also nix was irgendwie nach transparenz aussieht....

sl
chris


----------



## goela (24. Februar 2004)

Habe leider nur die Premiere 6 Version in Deutsch! Aber "Transparenz" heisst im Englischen "Transparency". Dürfte also nicht so schwierig sein zu finden.

Mach mal folgendes:
Zieh einen Videoclip auf die Spur 2. Dann selektierst Du diesen und drückst die rechte Maustaste -> Popupmenü erscheint.
Dort gibt es den Menüpunkt "Optionen" (im Englischen sicherlich "Options"), da schaust Du dann eben nach "Transparency".

Sollte dies alles nicht mehr helfen, dann schau ins Handbuch!


----------



## fellpower (24. Februar 2004)

jau, rechtsklick gibt kaum optionen frei. aich nix in sachen transparency...

da ich dem englishen nicht wirklich sooo maechtig bin, denke ich das ich im handbuch nicht fuendig werde.

aber das ist mal wieder so ein ding. auf das einfachste kommt man nicht....handbuch....

naja, wenn ich was finde, schreib ichs mal hier rein. vielleicht kann mir wer das uebersetzen....

danke nochmal..

fell


----------



## estafetalo (14. Februar 2005)

Was bei Premiere vor Pro noch relativ schwierig war ist doch jetzt ganz einfach:

Wenn Du den Clip in die Timeline ziehst kannst Du im linken Fenster die "properties/effects" einstellen.
Dort gibt es Keyframes (werden nicht gebraucht, wenn das Bild konstant geteilt werden soll) und Scale oder so.
Dabei kann das Bild sogar mit der Maus skaliert und verschoben werden (Splitscreen).

Für den Durchscheineffekt nutzt Du die Opacity


----------

